# Dendrobium Enobi Purple ‘Splash’



## SlipperFan (Oct 31, 2014)

(Enobi Komachi x Laguna Princess) I love this mini-Den. So cheerful!


----------



## 17andgrowing (Oct 31, 2014)

That's awesome


----------



## eaborne (Oct 31, 2014)

Love it!


----------



## John M (Oct 31, 2014)

Oh wow! I want one!!!


----------



## abax (Nov 1, 2014)

What a cutie! Even the foliage looks good and I find that fairly rare with
Dens.


----------



## troy (Nov 1, 2014)

Your d. Enobi purple needs to be in ftont of a certified judge. That is great !!! You have an award winner!!! Congrats


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 1, 2014)

a beautiful display


----------



## PaphMadMan (Nov 1, 2014)

Excellent photo. I love the variation in the pattern from flower to flower. How big is the plant?



troy said:


> Your d. Enobi purple needs to be in ftont of a certified judge. That is great !!! You have an award winner!!! Congrats



'Splash' does have an AM/AOS (84pts, 2011). That plant had over 250 flowers and buds on 21 inflorescences.


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 1, 2014)

Gorgeous!!!!!! As all your plants, BTW.... And as all your pictures!


----------



## Migrant13 (Nov 1, 2014)

Another great one to brighten up this otherwise rainy, chilly day over here in Massachusetts! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 1, 2014)

PaphMadMan said:


> Excellent photo. I love the variation in the pattern from flower to flower. How big is the plant?



Without the flowers or pot, about 7" tall.



PaphMadMan said:


> 'Splash' does have an AM/AOS (84pts, 2011). That plant had over 250 flowers and buds on 21 inflorescences.


Which brings up a question: The tag does not say AM/AOS on it, though the clonal name is there. Does this mean the plant was cloned, and if so, does the AM apply to the clones?


----------



## Kawarthapine (Mar 17, 2015)

Dot

I love this hybrid and your pic.

I've never seen this one before and I'm going to get one at my soonest convenience.

Dimuitive, elegant and colourful.

What more can one ask.


----------



## eaborne (Mar 17, 2015)

Wonderful!


----------

